# Sample game MP3's, Hoffman Estates, IL



## logan9a (Jul 8, 2007)

Still looking for more players, logan9a@yahoo.com


Part 1

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/n5R4f45300953/First hour.mp3.html


Part 2

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/REynZ300938/Second hour.mp3.html


Part 3

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/74GtOv301151/Third hour.mp3.html


----------



## logan9a (Jul 15, 2007)

Good number of hits, wouldn't mind some feedback.


----------

